# New BGC layout



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Getting my layout back in operation and I want to use Digitrax for controlling the trains. However I won't be able to buy the DCC stuff now so I want to wire for it but continue to run DC. My turnouts and other accessories will have to run Dc too until I can get the right equipment to go DC ( and the money). So here is my basic track plan. It will change some in the building but not much.


Next I have a start on a wiring plan. My first question is,does the power bus have to be a loop or can it be like on the plan?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Pete

You have your DCC bus wiring exactly right in the drawing.

According to what I've read, you should NOT have
a loop in your DCC wiring bus. 

Don


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Good. Thanks very much Don. I was beginning to think nobody read this topic. It'll be awhile before I can get the DCC equipment but I wanted to have the wires right to start. Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What are you going to put on it?
Your selling all your trains and stuff? :dunno:

Get those tools out of there and you can have more room.
Get another shed for the tools. :smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I realize it's just a "plan"... How's the reach? It looks kinda deep on the sides.


----------

